# USA Roadtrip follow-up.



## Welsh knit (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello there! Just thought I'd report back after our road trip - see post dated March 21st 2014.
Well, we did it!! We had a great time, saw some fantastic sights and scenery, and met some lovely people! I loved Shenandoah National Park, Savannah was beautiful, and soooo hot! Chattanooga was geat and Magnolia Plantation was beautiful. We also loved Bethany Beach. I also managed to sneak a good deal of wool back in my luggage!! Thanks to imalulu - visited the Frayed Knot in Savannah (see pic below) and got hints for some great restaurants to visit on our trip as well as some beautiful yarn! Also found Genuine Purl in Chattanooga - thanks cevers, and the bonus - there was a sale on so I felt it was only right to treat myself!!! Couln't find the store recommended by gram26, so hubby was disappointed that he couldn't sit and eat ice cream while I browsed in the store, but he soon got over it! All in all we had a fabulous trip, and I've almost caught up with the washing and ironing! Have attached a few photos below for you to see.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm glad you had such a great time.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I am glad you had a fantastic trip.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

You've been to some beautiful places. Great pictures.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

your pics are great!! happy you had a good time!!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

What a wonderful trip! And yarn to knit to remember your travels!


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing like arm chair travel I always say! If I can't go, at least I enjoy seeing where others have been. The Mabry Mill photo was my favorite....and thanks!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats on your great trip!
:-D


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

So glad you enjoyed your trip and I could be of help to you. I think you have the top picture mislabeled. Isn't that the Frayed Knot Shop in Savannah, not the shop in Chattanooga?

And look where I was late in June...we may have crossed on the Blue Ridge Parkway!!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

So glad you enjoyed our Skyline Drive in the Blue Ridge Mtns. I was born in Virginia and we traveled there in the fall to look at all the changing colors.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Welsh knit (Mar 12, 2013)

CORRECTION!
Sorry but I've labelled the first photograph incorrectly. It's a wool shop called The Frayed Knot, in Savannah. Can't find a way of changing it, so apologies.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Memories are made of this..beautiful pics..


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!! Aren't road trips the best!! This one looks like a beauty. I'd love to do it. We are going on a road trip on Friday - Saratoga, Cooperstown, East Aurora, Niagara Falls, Finger Lakes, Corning, then back to NYC. I can't wait to see the Roycroft School of Arts and Crafts in East Aurora.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Why travel abroad? Have seen most states by car trips and the changes from one state to next amazing. I think meeting the folks in each little town, be it in the restaurant, parks, or in motels just finish off the trip. In a small old town we went for supper. I order 1 item the young fellow came back to the table 3 times before he had any item left. Everyone in the little room joined in the laughter and we meet such nice people. The price was right but the food was not something to write home about.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry you could not find the store in Chattanooga.....she must have closed, and I will be so sad when I go back up there....she did beautiful yarn!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I am glad to see you had a great time and saw some of the wonderful creations. The pics are beautiful.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! You DID have a glorious trip and I am glad! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Great trips. Loved Savannah! The Blue Ridgepkwy is amazing! We have done two 30-day driving trips. Each was a large ciricle about 3,000 miles.
Would do it again in a minute, but DH is now recovering from brain tumor surgery. We had such a great time doing that and stopping to see what we wanted when we wanted. The last one was to mainly see many older relatives that we hadn't seen in a while and who probably wouldn't be around in the next few years.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like a dream trip to me!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Pictures are great! So glad you had a nice trip!


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

DH and I have taken many " long drives " Among the best was a 10,000 mile drive (this one was a "let's do it" snap decision. Probably the best vacation ever. I took us 2 1/2 months. Lots of pics and kept a daily diary. We drove the Blueridge in the Fall, and it was breathtaking.


NYBev said:


> Great trips. Loved Savannah! The Blue Ridgepkwy is amazing! We have done two 30-day driving trips. Each was a large ciricle about 3,000 miles.
> Would do it again in a minute, but DH is now recovering from brain tumor surgery. We had such a great time doing that and stopping to see what we wanted when we wanted. The last one was to mainly see many older relatives that we hadn't seen in a while and who probably wouldn't be around in the next few years.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

marlo said:


> DH and I have taken many " long drives " Among the best was a 10,000 mile drive (this one was a "let's do it" snap decision. Probably the best vacation ever. I took us 2 1/2 months. Lots of pics and kept a daily diary. We drove the Blueridge in the Fall, and it was breathtaking.


We alsokept a daily journal during our trips. I think these journals and pictures may come in handy during my DH's recovery. I know there are many things during our trips that we both have forgotten.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Have been to Chattanooga many times as my sister lives there. What was the name of the store you couldn't find? I would like to give it a try the next time we go there.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

NYBev said:


> Have been to Chattanooga many times as my sister lives there. What was the name of the store you couldn't find? I would like to give it a try the next time we go there.


I did not give her the name of the shop, as I could not remember it. It was down the back stairs out of Clumpy's ice cream shop on the river (Coolidge Park)......does that ring any bells for you?


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

gram26 said:


> I did not give her the name of the shop, as I could not remember it. It was down the back stairs out of Clumpy's ice cream shop on the river (Coolidge Park)......does that ring any bells for you?


Coolidge Park rings a bell. Will ask my sister.


----------

